# Texas Scrambled Eggs



## luckytrim (Jul 22, 2006)

*Texas Scrambled Eggs​*4 tsp. vegetable oil
1 jalapeno chile, seeded and chopped
6 small corn tortillas, cut into thin strips
1 doz. eggs
1/2 C. chopped onion
2 C. salsa
1/2 C. sour cream
4 chopped green onions
Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet. Cook tortilla strips and chopped onion in oil for
about 5 minutes, stirring frequently until tortillas are crisp.
Mix eggs and chile; pour over tortilla mixture. Reduce heat to medium. As mixture
begins to set at bottom and sides, gently lift cooked portions with spatula so that
the thin, uncooked portions can flow to bottom. Do not stir. Cook 4−5 minutes or
until eggs are set but moist.
Top each serving with salsa, sour cream and green onions.
Yields 8 servings​


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 22, 2006)

Sounds terrific!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## mudbug (Jul 22, 2006)

What's everyone else gonna eat?  

this looks great, lucky


----------



## Constance (Jul 22, 2006)

That sounds like a wonderful brunch dish, Lucky. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 22, 2006)

This certainly does sound wonderful...I love eggs and salsa.


----------



## baking fool (Sep 4, 2006)

long time no see!  

that sounds similar to what i've been making a lot recently. here's how i do it:
4-6 slices bacon
1/2 onion
1/2 red pepper
2 hot pepperoni sticks
4 eggs + whipping cream, half & half, etc
1 medium red potato

fry the bacon & set it aside ("reserve" it  ). dice the potato chunky & make pan fries in the bacon grease (add butter if needed). then add in chunky diced onion & red pepper & pepperoni sticks cut up into ~1cm chunks, & chopped bacon (add more butter if needed). after the onion & pepper has gone soft add in the egg/cream mixture, turn it all over a few times to make sure it's uniform, lower the temp & cover for a few minutes. turn it over a few times to break up the mixture & it's done when the egg stuff goes solid. dont let it go brown 

i guess it's kind of like scrambled eggs with pan fries, onion, pepper & bacon mixed in, but i don't think it really is because there are roughly equal amounts of everything. it just sort of holds everything together.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like migas?


----------



## baking fool (Sep 5, 2006)

in jamison/jamison's "a real american breakfast" they call it amana hoppelpoppel which is german & "has stoked many an iowa farmhand". they don't include the red pepper or pepperoni sticks but they say there's plenty of freedom to add different ingredients besides the 'base' recipe they give.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 5, 2006)

I meant the original recipe with tortillas.


----------

